# Hopp zusammen!



## Natriumion (4. Oktober 2016)

Na dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor. Ich komme aus der Schweiz, bin 31 Jahre alt (älteres Kaliber?), eine Frau  und bin aufgewachsen mit dem gesamten Nintendo Sortiment, beginnend mit Game & Watch bis zur Wii U. Habe da nichts ausgelassen 
Irgendwann bin ich dann noch bei Sony mit der PS3 eingestiegen und habe auch eine PS4 und PSVita. Ich bin "nur" eine Konsolengamerin. Dafür aber eine leidenschaftliche!  Da wird auch schon mal der Freund versetzt, wenn ein neues Game rauskommt. Oder er muss dabei sitzen und mir beim gamen zusehen  Aber er versteht das - er ist selber PC-Gamer. 
Am liebsten zocke ich auf Nintendo die Zelda Reihe und J-RPGs, wobei mir hin und wieder ein lustiges, farbiges Mario, Yoshi o.ä. auch sehr gut gefällt. In Mario Kart Multiplayer bin ich ziemlich gut, ja schon fast brutal 
Auf den Playstation zocke ich ebenfalls am liebsten J-RPGs, aber auch Sandkastenspiele gehören meiner Sammlung an. Einen Narren hab ich auch an "interaktiven Film-Games" gefressen, wie Heavy Rain, Beyond two souls und Until Dawn. 
Zu meinen Hobbies gehört natürlich das Gamen, ich koche und backe auch sehr gerne. In meiner Freizeit gehe ich sonst natürlich auch sehr gerne shoppen (wie könnte es anders sein???). Ich reise auch sehr gerne, am liebsten nach Japan wo ich bereits 6x war. Dort decke ich mich jeweils auch mit jeder Menge J-RPG Merchandising ein  Ich lese auch gerne und bin Mitglied der Betriebsfeuerwehr und Betriebssanitäterin.
Meinen Beruf als Chemielaborantin übe ich sehr gerne aus.^^
Einen Computer besitze ich nicht, dafür habe ich keinen Platz in meiner Wohnung. Ich habe "nur" einen Laptop. Und was das für einer ist und welche Leistung er hat... Ehm keine Ahnung... Es folgt die typische Beschreibung einer Frau von einem elektronischen Gerät: Er ist grau und von Asus  Es ist auf jeden Fall Windows 7 drauf und schon sehr alt. Aber der Gute funktioniert immer noch, also wozu einen neuen kaufen? 
Und hier registriert habe ich mich, weil ich meinem Freund eine neue Gamer-Tastatur und Maus kaufen möchte... Und absolut keinen Plan habe, was da gut sein könnte. Weswegen ich um Empfehlungen gebeten habe. Ich werde mich aber natürlich auch sonst noch ein wenig umsehen und schauen wo ich noch meinen Senf abgeben kann 

Tüdelüüüü


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2016)

Natriumion schrieb:


> Na dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor. Ich komme aus der Schweiz, bin 31 Jahre alt (älteres Kaliber?), eine Frau


 och, hier sind einige "Ältere" unterwegs. 



> Einen Computer besitze ich nicht, dafür habe ich keinen Platz in meiner Wohnung. Ich habe "nur" einen Laptop. Und was das für einer ist und welche Leistung er hat...


 in 99% der Fälle muss das nicht sein, denn wenn ein Tisch da ist, wo ein aufgeklappter Laptop passt, dann passt da auch ne Tastatur + Maus hin, und nen Monitor kann man zur Not quasi ohne Platzverschwendung einfach an der Wand befestigen, nen PC irgendwo auf den Boden stellen - selbst Spiele-Hardware lässt sich heutzutage in Gehäuse einbauen, die nicht größer als ca 20x35x35 cm sind.    aber das nur am Rande 

Dann einfach mal: Hallöchen.


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2016)

Ein Grüezi von einem, an eine Eidgenossin.

Wohnst ja ganz schön nah bei einem grossen Verteiler in Sachen Games (abcsoftware) 

Viel Spass hier.


----------



## Natriumion (4. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> in 99% der Fälle muss das nicht sein, denn wenn ein Tisch da ist, wo ein aufgeklappter Laptop passt, dann passt da auch ne Tastatur + Maus hin, und nen Monitor kann man zur Not quasi ohne Platzverschwendung einfach an der Wand befestigen, nen PC irgendwo auf den Boden stellen - selbst Spiele-Hardware lässt sich heutzutage in Gehäuse einbauen, die nicht größer als ca 20x35x35 cm sind.    aber das nur am Rande



Ja da hast du Recht. Aber da sitzt man so blöd auf einem Stuhl. Hänge lieber in der Couch xD Und auf der Couch hängen und mit Fernseher zu zocken find ich einfach feiner, als vor einem Bildschirm zu hocken, hihihi!  (Furchtbar, diese 1. Welt Probleme )



McDrake schrieb:


> Ein Grüezi von einem, an eine Eidgenossin.
> Wohnst ja ganz schön nah bei einem grossen Verteiler in Sachen Games (abcsoftware)



Ja Grüezi zurück. Ach, den abcsoftware gibt es immer noch? Hahaha, so gut, hab da früher immer meine N64 Games gekauft. 
Ich dachte der wäre mal bankrott gegangen und hab dann angefangen Games online zu bestellen


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2016)

Die gehören inzwischen EA
[emoji6]


----------



## random-rick (20. Oktober 2016)

grüezi!


----------



## Martina (20. Oktober 2016)

Welcome und viel Spass hier...und älter ?  ich bin 53 

Wie sieht es mit lecker Schoki aus ??  Hast was über ?


----------



## Homerous (12. November 2016)

Natriumion schrieb:


> Meinen Beruf als Chemielaborantin übe ich sehr gerne aus.^^



SCHEMIE!
Ähhh...ich meine: Tach, Frau Berufsgenossin.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2016)

Dann stimmt bei euch beiden ja schon mal die Chemie    

Hallo auch von mir


----------



## Homerous (12. November 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann stimmt bei euch beiden ja schon mal die Chemie



Bin früheiratet (Gnarf). 

Ach ja, Sinn dieses Posts: Ääääh...Baum!
Ich meine: JAPAN! Will auch!
Also viel eher nochmal.
Egal, bin jetzt schon wieder neidisch.


----------



## Batze (13. November 2016)

Dann mal Willkommen. Und mach dir keine Sorgen, mit deinen 31 Lenzen gehörst du hier keinesfalls zum alten Kaliber.


----------

